# got colonoscopy/biopsy result, ibs?



## wumonty (Jan 10, 2008)

my current bout of relapse is going on 6 wks of debilitating gut/intestinal cramping/pain. no diarrhea nor constipation.just had my colonoscopy done two days ago. the biopsy result shows mild chronic mucosal inflammation in the cecum, transverse colon, sigmoid colon, and rectum. the end of the report says "no characteristic features of idiopathic inflammatory bowel disease"the gi doctor put me on Rowasa enema nightly.do i have IBS? or ulcerative colitis?i haven't heard of anyone on the forum being treated with rowasa (Mesalamine).i tried the enema last night for the first time, and woke up with worse cramping/pain than usual. is this normal?all other lab tests for bacteria, parasites, c difficile are normal.thank you for any help..


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

You should make an appointment to talk to the doctor about the results.The treatment he gave you is more for ulcerative colitis not is not a treatment for IBS.In IBS they shouldn't see inflammation with conventional testing.There maybe other reasons however for mild inflammation in the colon perhaps.Do you have weightloss or blood in your stools. D is usally a symptom of UC and for an IBS diagnoses you have to have C or d or d/c.So I would just talk this over with them.


----------



## 16229 (Jan 28, 2006)

There can be other things that cause mild inflammation, like excess bile. Saying it is not characteristic of IBD means that to the eye it appears to be inflamed, but not with typical IBD ulcerations. Biopsies taken may shed more light on what the problem is.It's quite possible the doctor is waiting for biopsy results to come back before making a diagnosis. They may also need some additional testing if the results are unclear. Most of the time they don't want to say you have something that you don't (UC in this case). So they'll wait for all the data to come back to make a more informed decision.


----------



## 15677 (Apr 8, 2006)

artjunky said:


> There can be other things that cause mild inflammation, like excess bile. Saying it is not characteristic of IBD means that to the eye it appears to be inflamed, but not with typical IBD ulcerations. Biopsies taken may shed more light on what the problem is.It's quite possible the doctor is waiting for biopsy results to come back before making a diagnosis. They may also need some additional testing if the results are unclear. Most of the time they don't want to say you have something that you don't (UC in this case). So they'll wait for all the data to come back to make a more informed decision.


+1Did they do any C Reactive Protien testing?...just beware so folks (like me) had no increase in these levels and I have UC. Hope you just are having a bad case of IBS vs IBD but if you have UC and it is mild, mild to moderate or even moderate to severe it can be contrlloed with meds, herbs and diet.


----------



## wumonty (Jan 10, 2008)

the biopsy result does show "mild inflammation" in the cecum, tranverse colon, sigmoid, and rectum.but also the bottom of the biopsy report states; "no characteristics of idiopathic inflammatory bowel disease"so wat you guys are saying is that IBS generally don't have 'inflammation'???so the rowasa is usually just used for ulcerative colitis? to calm the inflammation? and nothing else?no, he did not order a C reactive protein.thanks for all the info..i'm waiting to hear back from the doc.any more info would be very helpful..


----------



## 15677 (Apr 8, 2006)

Did he do any stool testing to check for elevated leukocytes (white blood cells)?it's also important that the stool testing be done when flairing.He may not have ordered the C-R Protien testing since he was taking biopsies but I would ask him why he didn't anyway.I do not believe there is the same kind of inflammation (if any) with IBS vs. IBD and you could possibly have microscopic UC which in fact is the best kind to have...some GI docs think even though it's a very very mild form of IBD it's closer related to IBS.Also don't be suprised if the biopsies show the inflammation to be moderate vs mild as that can tend to happen, ask for copies of the biopsie reports to see for yourself.


----------



## wumonty (Jan 10, 2008)

i did see the copy of the biopsy report, it did say Mild inflammation, cecum, transverse, sigmoid, and rectum.he did order a stool wbc, but the lab screwed up, so i have to go back today to do it again.btw, wat would a stool wbc tell us? wouldn't it just tell us there's a inflammation?the biopsy report also says, "no characteristic of idiopathic inflammatory bowel disease". so i don't know wat to make of it..i'm seeing him today, hope he answers some of my questions.any more input is very much appreciated.wat would a c-reactive protein tell me?, just that theirs a autoimmune disorder? or inflammation?


----------



## 15677 (Apr 8, 2006)

There are not elevated leukocytes with IBS...make sure when you do your next stool test it's when you are in the midst of a flair.The CR Protien test is for a specific inflammation with IBD and CR Protiens would not increase with IBS.What did your doc tell you?


----------



## 16229 (Jan 28, 2006)

It's important to note that mild inflammation can exist and may not be consistent with IBD. It could be the very early stages, but could also be something else all together. Rowasa is used mainly for IBD, but can also be used for any other inflammation that pops up down there. So while that suggests it's not IBS, it doesn't necessarily mean it's IBD.Is it possible you got a GI infection this time around?If they did a full blood panel on you, then they most likely did c-reactive protein test. That's not usually something a GI will talk to you about unless they know that you know what the heck they are talking about. A high crp indicates inflammation, but does not specify where that inflammation may be.stool wbc is to check for infection or malabsorption. They look for white blood cells in the stool.


----------



## wumonty (Jan 10, 2008)

i can't thank everyone enough for all the input.the first thing the doc did was order culture for; campylobacter, ova/parasite, somonella, shigella. result was all negative. however, he didn't look like he ordered a general growth culture, nor e-coli.should i even bother with any more bacterial cultures after 6 wks now? i read somewhere that bacterial colitis usually are self limiting for a week only. and i would have severe diarrhea if thats the case (which i don't, just cramping/spasm/pain).how bout viral cause?again, any input are appreciated, this bout has been debilitating and causing lots of stress in my personal/relationship life.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

i just read your 2 first line...pretty ovious that you have trapped gas causing pain if every test are normal...


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

So they did not know why there was inflammation and didn't give you any idea why?


----------



## wumonty (Jan 10, 2008)

the doc just said there's definitely inflammation, but he order more testing. herpes titer. guess he still doesn't know why for sure.suks.. i want to get better.


----------



## 15677 (Apr 8, 2006)

You will get better...keep the faith


----------



## IBD/IBS Author (May 24, 2007)

I'm not a doctor, but it could be something called Microscopic Colitis - you can google it, and ask your doctor if that's what he's treating you for.


----------

